

Time to Intelligently Discuss Artificial Intelligence - stokedmartin
https://medium.com/backchannel/ai-wont-exterminate-us-it-will-empower-us-5b7224735bf3

======
thrush
What scares me about AI is the omnipresence it can give small groups. Imagine
that you are a government keen on preventing a particular argument from
gaining traction in the media. AI gives you a tool that can listen for the
argument becoming developed in chatrooms, forums, comment threads, etc. Once
detected, AI also gives you a strategy to attack the credibility of the
argument. Governments apparently do something similar to this today, although
it seems like a much more manual process [1]. Society will continue to see
benefits from developments in AI through software like Google' Search, Apple's
Siri, Spam Detection, Network Security, just to name a few. Although certain
uses of AI will only be available to small and elite groups, and the fear
probably stems from the one-sidedness of this powerful technology.

[1] [http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/world-cracks-
internet](http://www.newyorker.com/tech/elements/world-cracks-internet)

